# Print sharing with Linksys Wag54 modem/router



## pedroz (Aug 9, 2005)

*same problem...*



cody44 said:


> Having set up a small Wireless network with 4 computers I have successfully got them all connected to the internet via the modem router. Each computer has a Network card connected and talks to the modem/router via Wi-Fi. I have set a wep key and have made it secure. One of the computers is linked to the modem via a Ethernet cable and is connected to a printer. What I want to do is share this printer with all the computers on the network. I have tried the network wizard in XP and this has not been a good result.



I am facing the same problem because if you try to ping another machine from your computer you do not receive a feeback. Please, check my problem below...

[diagram]
Internet -> UsRobotics 8000 router -> Linksys WAG54G -> 192.168.0.100-150 local machines

Internet:
ISP tvcable provider

UsRobotics 8000 router: 
192.168.100.2 255.255.255.0 DHCP enabled

Linksys WAG54g: 
Encapsulation: Bridged Mode Only
192.168.100.3 255.255.255.0 DHCP not enabled

Local computers:
connected through wireless to Linksys WAG54g


[working perfect]
internet connection sharing
ping www.google.com from local machine
ping 192.168.100.3 (Linksys WAG54g) from local machine
ping 192.168.100.2 (UsRobotics 8000 router) from local machine


[ !!! not working ]
-192.168.100.100 (local machine) can't ping any other machine in network 192.168.100.101-150
-not possible to share documents and printers because ping did not find the other machines
(I connected the local machines directly with cable to UsRobotics 8000 router and I did not face the problems above avoiding the linksys wireless bridge. However, I need to connect the local machines through wireless)


I hope if anyone could help me to solve the not working points it would very useful to me and to all other visitors of the forum with the same problem...

Thank you very much
Good day!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I've split your thread, since we deal with problems one at a time in separate threads.

The failure to ping is almost always a firewall configuration issue. Start by disabling ALL firewalls and see if you can get it working. Note that some firewalls, like Norton, will sometimes have to be actually totally uninstalled to release their grip on the system.


----------



## pedroz (Aug 9, 2005)

pedroz said:


> [diagram]
> Internet -> UsRobotics 8000 router -> Linksys WAG54G -> 192.168.0.100-150 local machines


Hi johwill,

[diagram] correction
Internet -> UsRobotics 8000 router -> Linksys WAG54G -> 192.168.100.100-150 local machines

[scenario]
.internet sharing working

> problem
.can't share resources between local computers with firewalls disabled


How did you solve your printer problem?...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't have a printer problem. :grin:

As I said, if the machines can connect to the Internet, yet pings don't work, it's almost always a firewall issue.


----------

